# Reptile Expo's UK 2012?



## ReptileKid1 (Mar 9, 2012)

Anyone know any Reptile Expo's in the UK. Looking to buy some leo's, so anyone know any expo's where i can get some? Cheers

ReptileKid1:mf_dribble:


----------



## xDEADFAMOUSx (Jul 15, 2011)

Donny and Kiddie are the two that spring to mind.


----------



## MoonRockGecko (Nov 21, 2011)

*hey*

Also Kempton and Essex And Portsmouth


----------



## charlie8687 (Jun 22, 2011)

*Essex*

Hey all was just wondering if anyone knows where and when the show in essex is please? Cheers


----------



## JamesJ (Apr 12, 2008)

Why not click on the subforums above for all the different groups/societys and see what show dates and info they have given :lol2: or is that too obvious? :whistling2:


----------

